# Wiggins



## Fadeaway44 (Apr 29, 2014)

Well well well

Are you as excited as I am? Bit nervous? 

What are your predictions on his year. I'm feeling 15 points, 8 boards few assists and around 3rd in Rookie of the Year. Obviously pretty early but we facing a looooong Spring (I'm a Aussie haha)

Looking forward to getting some convo going!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I think 8 boards is extremely high for him. 

15 5 and 3 sounds about right to me in his rookie year.


----------



## Fadeaway44 (Apr 29, 2014)

R-Star said:


> I think 8 boards is extremely high for him.
> 
> 15 5 and 3 sounds about right to me in his rookie year.


Fair call. Im just a tad excited (fan boy)


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Fadeaway44 said:


> Fair call. Im just a tad excited (fan boy)


Nothing wrong with that man. Hes going to be a good player.


----------



## Chosen1 (Jun 9, 2014)

R-Star said:


> I think 8 boards is extremely high for him.
> 
> 15 5 and 3 sounds about right to me in his rookie year.


cosign


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Andrew Wiggins' goals: All-Defensive team, Rookie of the Year, All-Star
*


> Andrew Wiggins hadn't been a Cavalier for 24 hours when he proclaimed exactly how he wants to make his mark in Cleveland.
> 
> "I want to come in and create an impact off the bat, offensively and defensively," Wiggins said. "Be a good teammate, be a good part of the organization. I want to be on the All-Defensive team, be Rookie of the Year, make the All-Star team."
> 
> ...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Sad thing is that he might have a chance at making the All Star team in the East, although there'd have to be a couple of injuries. Still there just aren't a vast array of great guards in the East


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Are we relatively sure at this point that Wiggins will be starting and that Waiters will accept his bench role behind a rookie?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd assume that Waiters is on his way out of town if there's any way it can get done. At the least it makes little sense to play he and Irving at the same time


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Diable said:


> I'd assume that Waiters is on his way out of town if there's any way it can get done. At the least it makes little sense to play he and Irving at the same time


What is his value at this point, though?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

So what's Cleveland's lineup looking like at the moment? I'd imagine that they'll decline the options on Varejao and Hopson.

Irving / Jack
Wiggins / Waiters / Harris
Karasev
Thompson / Bennett
Zeller / Haywood

They have a ton of cap room and will probably try to deal Waiters for another wing, and re-sign Varejao at a lower price. They want to play Wiggins at the 2, and clearly can't start Karasev at the 3.


----------

